# is this wrong of me?



## jarrod (Apr 2, 2009)

lately, when i come across a vehicle that's double parked, i've been leaving a note for the driver on the windsheild.  it is usually politely worded, like "learn how to park, ****face"  or "thanks for taking up two spots at a crowded festival, jerk".  

now i don't get all vigilante about it, stalking the outer limits of wal-mart looking for the guy who parked his classic car in two spaces in the far corner of a half-empty lot.  i'm talking about the guy who just can't bring himself to buy a van or even a four door car, so he buys some sort of gigantic truck or suv that has never been off road or hauled anything bigger than some groceries then drives it to a crowded mall, concert, or street festival & just decides he needs that added security of two spaces.  for god's sake, if you can't park it in one spot, take a different vehicle or get used to walking to the far end of the lot.  jethro & the clan don't need to pile into the 4 door long bed F-350 to go shovel buttered baked potatoes & steak with ketchup into their faces at outback.  your dad had to suck it up & buy a station wagon, it's damn well good enough for you.

thanks for listening.

jf


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2009)

They still make station wagons?


----------



## jarrod (Apr 2, 2009)

well i don't know; _i_ wouldn't drive one of those things.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Apr 2, 2009)

Station wagons, I still remember them. I think they replaced them with SUV's. So your the one putting notes on my windows. I think they need to make parking spaces bigger.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as station wagons go....ewwwwww....except for one thing. The Magnum.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

They irritate me too, but I don't bother leaving notes.  Too lazy, I guess.

I will say that when I used to travel for a living, I occasionally had trouble in the bay area of California.  I rented cars from Hertz all the time, such that they had given me super deluxe status, and I would always get a 'free' upgrade to a much bigger car than my company paid for.  It was not unusual for me to be handed the keys to a big Lincoln or a monster SUV.  And when your flight gets in at 1 in the morning on a Sunday, believe me, you don't waste time fighting over it, you just take the car and go.

Well, parking lot spots are very tight in that part of California.  Land near the coast is at a premium, so parking spots in lots are as tight as they can make them.  It was not unusual for me to find myself with my tires directly on top of the white lines on both sides.  If someone pulled in to the spots on either side, I could find myself in a situation where I could not get into my car until someone left.

I also got notes on the rental car, accusing me of being unfriendly to the environment, using some of the worst language I've ever seen.  My rental cars got key-scratched from time to time, or spat upon on the driver's side window, or the mirrors twisted out of shape, etc.

Once I was trapped at a Fry's electronics in Sunnyvale for several hours, unable to enter my rental car, and when the guy showed up who had me pinned in on the driver's side, he proceeded to lecture me on what an a-hole I was for destroying the environment with my big monster Lincoln, and only ONE person driving it, yet!  He wasn't going to move his car for anything until he had finished spewing his venom on me.  I finally lit up a cigarette and leaned back to let him get it out of his system - well, when he saw me light up, he REALLY went nuts.  Telling me I was giving him cancer, blah, blah, blah.  I finally had had enough and got a handful of his shirt collar and convinced him that I could completely remove his ears with the aid of only my small SpiderCo co-pilot knife, and that I was about to, unless he moved his car in the next ten seconds.

It was at this point that I realized how much I hate California.  Beautiful state, but it's lunatic residents have ruined it.  Lots of good people in California, I have to add, but they really are the minority.

Um, what was the point again?  Sorry, I wandered.  Oh yeah, parking in two spaces...well, those people are selfish and mean.  Unless the spots are so danged narrow that they have no choice, and they're renting the car.

I just let it go.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 2, 2009)

i feel ya bill.  but we're talking kansas here.  they account for trucks.  

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i feel ya bill.  but we're talking kansas here.  they account for trucks.
> 
> jf



Yeah, I did a lot of work in Overland Park also.  Spent about six months living in the Marriott Courtyard there a couple years back.  I love Jack Stack.  Lots of big parking spots!


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> As far as station wagons go....ewwwwww....except for one thing. The Magnum.


 
I dunno, I think the '60 Impala Wagon makes a totally sweet hot rod, especially with a '66 572 under the hood.......and talk about a "back seat"....._ahhh, youth._


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

There was a production 572 ci in 1966?  I had no idea.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 2, 2009)

I feel your pain, but the phrase "tilting at windmills" comes to mind.  You're not going to change their minds, and you're not going their behavior.  Either they don't care what you think and will enjoy the fact that they've upset you, or they weren't aware - in which case you've just called some well-intentioned but oblivious person a "****face".  Way to pass it on.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Magnum is a very cool looking car.  I'd considered one myself as a family car for awhile. The Nomad stills rocks best for classic hot rod wagons.

As for the folks that drive cars too big to park, well, I drive a '95 Cherokee that's been lifted and has rock sliders sticking out about 7 inches to either side as well as much wider than normal tires on it.  Mine goes off road on a regular basis... for both sport and utility... but I have no problem getting it into a standard parking spot.  When I try to pull into a spot that is too small for it I just chuckle to myself about folks trying to scrunch themselves into toy cars and find another spot.  I have a photo of my Jeep on here somewhere.
Ah, here it is.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn Bill I really like reading your posts. You regularly remind me of things from the past. I lived in the Bay area with my wife for 4 years before we fled back to semi normal country in San Diego.
I had an outside sales job then and drove a VW GTI, I remember parking in the city in some of the ridiculously tight street spots and would drive my car into the spot at an angle, get out, walk to the back lift the back end up and move it to the curb. It became my preferred way to park, mostly just to see the look on peoples faces. fast forward a number of years and I drive a Ford Expedition now, and can't even begin to ponder parking that in San Francisco, and my Back thanks god I did not own that back then LOL
BTW you have way to much self control in that situation. I unfortunately do not have the ability to do suffer the fools.
AS for the original poster, I can't relate, but see no problem with that. I simply avoid driving to big festivals, or functions. Its much easier to take a trolley, Taxi, Limo, or go hours early to tailgate. /shrug


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I feel your pain, but the phrase "tilting at windmills" comes to mind.  You're not going to change their minds, and you're not going their behavior.  Either they don't care what you think and will enjoy the fact that they've upset you, or they weren't aware - in which case you've just called some well-intentioned but oblivious person a "****face".  Way to pass it on.


Agreed... it's like taking your bad mood and making sure everyone else is feeling the same way... wars, riots and shooting rampages get started that way sometimes. Haven't you seen Falling Down?


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Agreed... it's like taking your bad mood and making sure everyone else is feeling the same way... wars, riots and shooting rampages get started that way sometimes. Haven't you seen Falling Down?


True, but sometimes guys go on shooting rampages because they've not "vented" at all for years.  If this keeps us from seeing Jarrod on CNN by allowing him to blow off some harmless steam, then, by all means write away!


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> The . The Nomad stills rocks best for classic hot rod wagons..


 
Class of its own......


----------



## KELLYG (Apr 2, 2009)

Jrod,

I have felt the same way.  If ya can't park it, ya probably can't drive it either.  I drive a small car and come back out to the lot and have a Hummer on one side and an Escallade(sp) on the other. I just back up slow an pray.   The thing that annoys me the most is that most people I'd say 80% have no real need for a car that size.


----------



## Live True (Apr 2, 2009)

If you can't drive it...Don't buy it

Jarrod, 
You aren't wrong to feel the way you do, and the notes are fairly harmless way to vent your frustration. Folks that are going to go postal are not really going postal over an offensive note; they have other issues.  People who use two spaces in a crowded lot or just so they can be close and not have to walk far are generally aware of what they are doing and simply being selfish...Bill's situation being the exception.  

So, check the size of the spaces and if there are other open spots farther out...otherwise, write away.Just don't expect to have any impact other than your own self-satisfaction.


----------



## Live True (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never been a fan of cars still in the box (siding), but a friend of mine had recently bought a 1994 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon.  WHAT A BEAST!!  My husband and he were going to turn it into a hot rod, and rename it Roadmonster.

Alas, time and funding took it's toll.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Nomad wagon... as Elder said... a class of its own.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

I miss CARtoons.

http://picasaweb.google.com/c69cougar/Covers#5296504212525113298


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think it's wrong. People should learn to drive their vehicles. They should also learn to parallel park, not tailgate, and fix oil leaks.

But a lot of them don't. I want to write them: "How does it feel to be an idiot?"

I just got back into the office, after exchanging words with some idiot who decided to pull a u-turn on one of the city's busiest arterials, almost running me over as I crossed the street. He honked his horn and flipped me off and I returned the gesture.

He parked, got out of the car, and walked into a store.... Forgetting to feed the meter.

So I told the passing meter maid, who promptly wrote a ticket. I hope they boot his truck.

Illinois drivers....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Illinois drivers....



In Wisconsin, we called 'em FIBs.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In Wisconsin, we called 'em FIBs.


I've driven an 18 wheeler in all of the 48 contiguous states.  Illinois drivers, FIBs... no matter what you call them there are far too many idiots out there that honestly think they are some how immune to traffic laws and common courtesy no matter where you go.  At exit 42 on I-77 in West Va this week I witnessed a bobtail (just the tractor of an 18) roll over because four cars tried to merge onto the interstate as he rolled by.  He had a car on his right so he couldn't get over.  The cars continued to attempt to merge until a wreck ensued.  Hell of a mess.  No one got hurt too bad.  You couldn't tell what kind of truck it was after it was all over.  This instance was very much like the situation in the OP in that folks had no common courtesy with a motor vehicle.  And folks wonder why I'm bustin' my *** trying to get out of the trucking industry.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I did a lot of work in Overland Park also.  Spent about six months living in the Marriott Courtyard there a couple years back.  I love Jack Stack.  Lots of big parking spots!



if you're back in the area before i move in june, look me up, i'll take you to some of the mom & pop bbq joints.  jack stack is pretty good, but a bit over rated imo.  i don't fully trust any bbq place with cloth napkins.



CoryKS said:


> I feel your pain, but the phrase "tilting at windmills" comes to mind.  You're not going to change their minds, and you're not going their behavior.  Either they don't care what you think and will enjoy the fact that they've upset you, or they weren't aware - in which case you've just called some well-intentioned but oblivious person a "****face".  Way to pass it on.



the thing is, it actually makes me feel better.  if i don't do it it eats at me the rest of the day.  nobody likes getting nasty notes, especially if they deserve them  if i get one person think about their parking my crusade was worth it.

wait, you didn't double park a grey F-350 at legends the other night did you?  sorry bro.



MA-Caver said:


> Agreed... it's like taking your bad mood and making sure everyone else is feeling the same way... wars, riots and shooting rampages get started that way sometimes. Haven't you seen Falling Down?



one of my favorite bad day movies, right alongside taxi driver.

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I miss CARtoons.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/c69cougar/Covers#5296504212525113298


 
The system says it's too soon to rep you again, but for this, you must be publicly acknowledged for the nostalgia points.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 2, 2009)

jarrod said:


> lately, when i come across a vehicle that's double parked, i've been leaving a note for the driver on the windsheild. it is usually politely worded, like "learn how to park, ****face" or "thanks for taking up two spots at a crowded festival, jerk".
> 
> now i don't get all vigilante about it, stalking the outer limits of wal-mart looking for the guy who parked his classic car in two spaces in the far corner of a half-empty lot. i'm talking about the guy who just can't bring himself to buy a van or even a four door car, so he buys some sort of gigantic truck or suv that has never been off road or hauled anything bigger than some groceries then drives it to a crowded mall, concert, or street festival & just decides he needs that added security of two spaces. for god's sake, if you can't park it in one spot, take a different vehicle or get used to walking to the far end of the lot. jethro & the clan don't need to pile into the 4 door long bed F-350 to go shovel buttered baked potatoes & steak with ketchup into their faces at outback. your dad had to suck it up & buy a station wagon, it's damn well good enough for you.
> 
> ...


Leave a note that says, "Sorry I hit your car." Let them panic in a search for non-existant damage.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 2, 2009)

jarrod said:


> wait, you didn't double park a grey F-350 at legends the other night did you? sorry bro.


 
Nope.  had a blue Ranger a few years back, but totalled it.  Man, I miss that truck.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 2, 2009)

now a ranger, that's a nice, parkable truck.

jf


----------



## jim777 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm driving my Camry Wagon until it dies. It's a '95 with 130K on it, so it still has a ways to go.


----------



## Tomu (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, easy on the FIB stuff.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2009)

Tomu said:


> Hey, easy on the FIB stuff.



No worries, I was born and raised in the cornfields of Illinois until age 12.  I only noted that when I lived in Wisconsin, the cheese-heads referred to Illini as 'FIBs'.

I remember a billboard for the state lottery they used to have on I-94 near the border that said _"Buy your lottery tickets now, they're going faster than an Illinois tourist!"_  Zing!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 3, 2009)

Tomu said:


> Hey, easy on the FIB stuff.


 
Consider yourself fortunate - you don't want to know what Michiganders call people from Indiana.


----------



## Tomu (Apr 4, 2009)

Just giving Mr. Mattocks a hard time. :ultracool

Oh, and I know all about what Michiganders say about them hoosiers, my father-in-law runs a Charter boat out of St. Joe, MI so I get to hear it all the time up there.:lol:


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 5, 2009)

Dude, I am totally going to start writing notes.  I love the idea.  Stick with it.  F@%& 'em.


----------

